# Stefanie Giesinger - Walks the Runway during the "Le Defile L'Oreal Paris" Show as part of Paris Fashion Week (Paris, 28.09.2019) 9x HQ/UHQ



## Mike150486 (6 Okt. 2019)

​


----------



## Robbert (6 Okt. 2019)

Ganz nett die Hübsche ,,,


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2019)

Hübsche Lady :thx: sehr


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2019)

Sehr hübsch die Stefanie.


----------



## mr_red (19 Okt. 2019)

Danke sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## dexxtar85 (19 Okt. 2019)

Nice Pix, Thx for uploading


----------



## king2805 (24 Okt. 2019)

danke für stefanie das rot steht ihr


----------

